# 893 eclipse 2.0 -> 902 eclipse 2.1 help



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for a little help. I have my phone rooted on 893 with eclipse 2.0 installed and I want to upgrade the radio to 902 and keep root so I can install eclipse 2.1. Can anyone explain and/or point me in the right directing as to what steps I need to take?


----------



## drunk_knightly (Sep 20, 2011)

I was on .901 with eclipse 2.1 I found this useful site that has everything you need to get to .902

Thanks to Dhacker

http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/utiltiy-902-bionic-patsaver-restore-root-utility-dhacker/


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

drunk_knightly said:


> I was on .901 with eclipse 2.1 I found this useful site that has everything you need to get to .902
> 
> Thanks to Dhacker
> 
> http://droidmodderx....tility-dhacker/


thanks, ill have go when i have some time this weekend!


----------

